# Solar Panel Install



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone have a source of installtion racks for 4 panels, or plans for homemade racks? Right now we have 2 mitsibishu 125 watt panels coming, but expect to have 2 more in the near future.

I would like to build something but may not have time. I also have the option of putting 2 on the roof of a 4 x 4 foot 8 foot high shed, but the expansion would still be a problem.

I am trying not to spend much on this part of the job. I have my 4 arco 35 watt panels strapped to 4 x 4 s with a vertical 4 x 4 in cinder blocks at each front corner, and the 4 x 4 s in the back have 2 inch holes drilled in them and rest several inches down on Garden T posts. These panels have been there for three years, in 60 MPH winds. Sorry I don't have a picture right now. 

Anyway, any thoughts?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I used electrical "Uni-strut" to mount my panels. Comes in 10' lengths, and get the special cam type nuts to go with it....I used the 3/8" type with my own bolts. Then I got a local sheet metal shop to bend me some L shaped clips out of 1/8" aluminum.....drilled a 3/8 hole in the small side that bolts to the Unistrut, and ran a couple of #12 x 1" self drilling hex head sheet metal screws thru the longer leg of the clip and on into the side of the panels. Used 4 mounting points per panel...holds fine. 

My Unistrut is welded to some square tubing on some home made trackers, but if mounting to a roof, I would use the same aluminum clips....run a roof screw with a rubber washer into the roof ( and a squirt of silicone caulk down the hole before I ran the screw in for good measure ) , and drill another 3/8" hole on the other leg, and drill the side of the Unistrut for a 3/8" bolt thru the side....will take about a 2 1/2" length for that.

I'd mount the Unistrut horizontal to the ground, two pieces about 30" apart ( like two railroad tracks ), depending on the length of your panels...make it so your clips hit about 4-6" from the panel ends coming down the long side, and 10' will most likely handle four panels. My Solarworld 175w panels are 32" wide...so 4 won't quite fit on 10', but maybe yours are a little narrower ?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

TnAndy said:


> I used electrical "Uni-strut" to mount my panels. Comes in 10' lengths, and get the special cam type nuts to go with it....I used the 3/8" type with my own bolts. Then I got a local sheet metal shop to bend me some L shaped clips out of 1/8" aluminum.....drilled a 3/8 hole in the small side that bolts to the Unistrut, and ran a couple of #12 x 1" self drilling hex head sheet metal screws thru the longer leg of the clip and on into the side of the panels. Used 4 mounting points per panel...holds fine.
> 
> My Unistrut is welded to some square tubing on some home made trackers, but if mounting to a roof, I would use the same aluminum clips....run a roof screw with a rubber washer into the roof ( and a squirt of silicone caulk down the hole before I ran the screw in for good measure ) , and drill another 3/8" hole on the other leg, and drill the side of the Unistrut for a 3/8" bolt thru the side....will take about a 2 1/2" length for that.
> 
> I'd mount the Unistrut horizontal to the ground, two pieces about 30" apart ( like two railroad tracks ), depending on the length of your panels...make it so your clips hit about 4-6" from the panel ends coming down the long side, and 10' will most likely handle four panels. My Solarworld 175w panels are 32" wide...so 4 won't quite fit on 10', but maybe yours are a little narrower ?


They are 26.5 inches wide so that is good. Thanks for the idea. I'll have to read your post over a few times though. I am an apprentice's helper's assistant when it comes to these mechanical things. Ann says my strong suit is field repairs.

Thanks


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
A set of plans for a homemade rack here:
http://altenergy.blog-city.com/mount.htm

Gary


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

SolarGary said:


> Hi,
> A set of plans for a homemade rack here:
> http://altenergy.blog-city.com/mount.htm
> 
> Gary


ThanksGary


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Gary,


Here's a photo of the underside of my racks if that helps:





















Front of one array: 10 Solarworld 175watt panels.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Andy

The pictures makes the array appear to be at a 45 deg angle is that an illusion?

Rick


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

They are in morning tilt mode, so they appear to be 45 degrees from the camera angle. At noon, they will be horizontal to the ground ( which also slopes up hill pretty sharply ), then at sundown, they will be tilted to the extreme west position.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Im fabricating a rack system for my 4 panel roof mounted array... I'm keeping it as simple as possible... I'l bolt the panels to an aluminum L-channel and bolt that whole assembly to L shaped brackets on the roof.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

TnAndy said:


> They are in morning tilt mode, so they appear to be 45 degrees from the camera angle. At noon, they will be horizontal to the ground ( which also slopes up hill pretty sharply ), then at sundown, they will be tilted to the extreme west position.


..............That array is a very neat functional setup ! It must also be a potential victim of very strong wind currents . Does it have a wind direction and velocity sensor that would react too strong wind forces ? fordy


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

No on the wind items.

We are tucked in against the base of a mountain that blocks the prevailing west winds here, but also allows us good south exposure. I believe my homemade racks will stand any wind we ever have down in here.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

my thought is weld some bed rails together to form a box, and set your panels in them. Use some foam strips to cusion the panels. Mount this on a larger peice of pipe that slides over a smaller peice of pipe so it can swivel. 

you get the idea


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

michiganfarmer said:


> my thought is weld some bed rails together to form a box, and set your panels in them. Use some foam strips to cusion the panels. Mount this on a larger peice of pipe that slides over a smaller peice of pipe so it can swivel.
> 
> you get the idea


Thanks Max. I happen to have an unused pair of bed rails in the shed too.

I don't have a welder. I broke down and bought a pair of aluminum s-rails.


----------

